# Duraglas Bottle. Cant I.D.



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

Can not I.D. this Duraglas bottle (hopefully the photo shows up) it has a #8 and on the right of the O I is 50 

 so it reads    5 (the O I Symbol) 50   
                             8  (then the Duraglas bottle logo under that)

 from what i read online it says this is from the 1930-1939 and was made in the Glassboro, NJ?  

 I normally find alot of civil war bottles from relic hunting, however i was near the Rappahannock River in Virginia and stumbled across this bottle.

 says 4/5 quart on bottom around.

 Thanks


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

Looks like a whiskey or liquor bottle missing it's paper label, without it you'll never know, it would be best in the recycling bin come tuesday morning to be honest...


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

By the way, Welcome to the site, we would love to see some of your Civil War stuff[]...Jim


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

more of ink wells and small medicine bottles...


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

Whatever you have would be great to see...


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

I dont care for the value of it if that is what your trying to get at with the "recycle bin comment" i found several other 1880-1900s bottles today around a site they were digging out around the river.   after 1900 stuff is not my cup of tea.  - Chad

 Oh and a couple Arrow heads too, which are always fun to fine.


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 2, 2012)

Again welcome to the site you wil love it!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 2, 2012)

Welcome AreYouSerious,

 You might wanna visit This Page & those that Surround it. That is if you are interested in learning about old glass. Your bottle is likely 1950, from your description.

 "Duraglas - This was the proprietary name for a process used by the Owens-Illinois Glass Company where the surface of the hot, just produced bottles, were sprayed on the body, shoulder, and neck (not base or the top of the finish) with a stannic chloride vapor that allowed the tin to bond to the outer surface and providing scratch resistance and durability to the bottles.  (Information courtesy of Phil Perry, engineer with that company.)  This process - and the embossed notation of it ( in script) on the base of many Owens-Illinois products - began in 1940 and continued up until at least the mid-1950s, though the process is still in use today without the notation (Toulouse 1971; Miller & Morin 2004; Phil Perry, O-I engineer pers. comm. 2007).  The photo to the right (click to enlarge) is of a 1941 beer bottle with the Duraglas notation in the lower portion of the base embossing.  (See the machine-made bottle dating page Question #11 for more information on the dating of this bottle.)"


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: AreYouSerious
> 
> I dont care for the value of it if that is what your trying to get at with the "recycle bin comment" i found several other 1880-1900s bottles today around a site they were digging out around the river. after 1900 stuff is not my cup of tea. - Chad
> 
> Oh and a couple Arrow heads too, which are always fun to fine.


 I was trying to get at the fact it belongs in a recycling center because it's a mass produced clear screwtop utility bottle, do you save all your empty OJ bottles, spring waters and Gatorades, it's the same thing...and yes, I Am Serious...lol[]


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

This is were i am confused about this bottle.. I have looked at about every Duraglas bottle i can find on the net and i have seen the same one with light green color and others similar but i have not found this exact one, i was on a website earlier that had a list of the single number and it said 8 would have been from the 1930's-1939. Here is a picture of the bottom, may not be clear (the picture) but i simply can not find this bottle and all the bother bottles I found today right in the same spot are from the 1880's-1920s.  So im thinking this is gotta be around that time period. 

 this isnt a good photo, my digital camera is at the other property [:'(]  

 then again i can barely read it without the camera... its very faint.


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

The number to the right should ne the date code, I can't read it in your pic...


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

I normally can find 95% of every bottle I find on the net, with this one i can not find the exact match and it being Duraglas it should be an exact match. I find similar ones with light green color on the net but not this one, it could have been bottled for a expensive liquor or imported or who knows what, but id like to at least find out the correct year.   Thank you for the welcome.


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

Duraglas didn't start until 1941 so the bottle can't be before that time... What's the number on the right side in your pic?


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 2, 2012)

it say's  50.. so im assuming that means 1950?  I think i got confused with the 1930-1939 from something i read about the Owens-Illinois Glass Company...    it says 5 (the o i symbol) 50 .


----------



## epackage (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes that would be 1950...


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 3, 2012)

well first thought [8D] that comes to mind is it was pepsi, but all pepsi bottles from what i see have markings on the glass itself, this is just a clear bottle with no markings (other than the 4/5 quart on bottom) i jus looked thru all i can for Duraglas 1950 bottles and found several but not this one.  It would be nice to see an exact match online, if i dont find the same bottle online it drives me [:-] nuts....  so i will keep looking [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 3, 2012)

> (other than the 4/5 quart on bottom) i jus looked thru all i can for Duraglas 1950 bottles and found several but not this one. It would be nice to see an exact match online, if i dont find the same bottle online it drives me  nuts.... so i will keep looking


 
 AreYouSerious?

 I'm assuming you've heard of a "Fifth" of liquor. This is one. No not a Pepsi, not expensive, not Glassboro, and not imported.


----------



## AreYouSerious (Sep 3, 2012)

thank you... []


----------



## idesigninoh (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi. I can't locate this bottle marking anywhere on the net either. Help! 
 It says 2 (I) 2 with a 2 underneath.


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Jun 16, 2013)

It's from 1932.


----------



## surfaceone (Jun 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Bottles r LEET
> 
> It's from 1932.


 
 Hey Ryan,

 Not with that stippled base & the "Duraglas" mark, it isn't. Gotta be 1942, or possibly 52... >>>Look Here.<<<





From.​


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 17, 2013)

1942, about the mid 40's (46 if a remember) they were changing to 2 digits. I think they were about converted fully by 1950. 
 I have known to be incorrect when I write from memory though.[]


----------

